

App Engine talks from Google IO 2011 - tosh
http://blog.blossom.io/2011/05/13/app-engine-at-google-io-2011.html

======
tosh
The fireside chat also was quite interesting but isn't available yet. I will
add it to the list as soon as it gets on youtube.

~~~
tosh
added fireside chat and life in production sessions

